# If you want to live in Mexico in a rural community...



## baregil (Apr 7, 2013)

If you want to live in Mexico in a rural community, rent first and before you buy land or build, hire the legal services of a good attorney, because most properties in rural areas lack proper legal titles and you need to stay away from such properties. Beware that this is mostly the case in all of the so called Riviera Maya in the State of Quintana Roo surrounding Cancun.


----------

